# Magnum LR Win Primers



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I have 300 Magnum Large Rifle primers Winchester brand (WLRM) that I doubt I'll ever use.

Paid $3.59/100 about 2 years ago. I know primers can occasionally be scarce and hunting season is upon us so if you want these, I'll sell all three boxes for $10.

PM me if interested.


----------

